# upgrading my onboard gfx.



## sujeet2555 (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Mercury,can't find the model no.i think like this 
Mercury-pc.com

2. What is your budget?
Ans:rs8000

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:i going to buy dell u2212 (so may be at 1920 x 1080 at med/low setting ,or a bit lower res).
      right now i have 17" crt .(normal res is 1028x760)

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans;AMD Phenom X4 9650, Asus M3A78-EM ,4gb ddr2 memory,ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics

i have searched the thinkdigit forum for the recommendation and on other forums also.but i want to present my case and want recommendations from fellow members.so ,are these cards be good enough ?

*MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
*HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6750 GPU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
*Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

i have bought many items from flipkart but not from primeabgb or smc as they don't have netbanking facility.also prefer to buy those cards that have service center in my city patna.i think sapphire ,xfx,asus has one.not sure about HIS and MSI.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 12, 2012)

Sapphire Radeon HD 7750..............NO doubt.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 13, 2012)

i know 7750 is newer than all the three but what is the performance difference between 6670 and 7750 ?  as the price difference is about 2k


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

It's run much cooler compared to the previous series so u had a better chance of  OC.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> i know 7750 is newer than all the three but what is the performance difference between 6670 and 7750 ?  as the price difference is about 2k



HD7750 performs better than HD6670 but HD6770 performs better than HD7750 but power consumption of HD7750 is very low ( like a HD6670 ) - so overall HD7750 is better suited for you and the PSu you have - if you can get a PSu like Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k then get the HD7770 @ 8.2k ( SMC ) for maximum performance


----------



## zinbart (Aug 13, 2012)

Close your eyes and buy ATI 7750 - It will also furture pproof your build


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 13, 2012)

how about this 
MSI R7770-PMD1GD5
price quoted as Price: 7,700.00 (price may change)
but i haven't bought from smc because of neft cubersome process.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 14, 2012)

No doubt that's a good card for that budget but your PSU can't handle it. 
If you are thinking of getting that card then you need get a good branded PSU. Corsair VS-450 for 2.2k is the cheapest option.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 14, 2012)

if i can get MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 at that price point ,i can upgrade my psu to Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK PSU.will that combination good ? but i have no experience with SMC (ordered a while ago ram but then i cancelled due to neft option and get it from flipkart ) and till now this card is not available locally.

also upto what max gfx card can my psu can handle ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ The PSu and gfx card cmobo is good .. and the PSU will even handle a HD7850 easily with the cpu you have.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> if i can get MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 at that price point ,i can upgrade my psu to Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK PSU.will that combination good ? but i have no experience with SMC (ordered a while ago ram but then i cancelled due to neft option and get it from flipkart ) and till now this card is not available locally.
> 
> also upto what max gfx card can my psu can handle ?



This would be a very good combo. 
Go ahead and buy it.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 14, 2012)

i have contacted smc about it and they replied "Yes the inquired MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 is in stock @ Rs 7700 + tax = Rs 8100 " .and today they have changed the price from 7700 to 8100 as listed price.
for corsair PSU should i buy from flipkart or itwares as price difference is 200 between them.

i am not going to OC it ,so it don't matter.please explain is neft safe and how to use it ? i haven't use neft before only netbanking/debit card.i am ready to buy this combo but it is over my budget.is there any gfx card that will run on current psu ?
      i have read many reviews that it is better to get 6850 than 7770 but i can't find any cards in my range.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2012)

About Corsair PSU, buy from anywhere you like. Both are good sites, one offer cod and price is ~200/- higher and other doesn't.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 15, 2012)

i am just going through web for the review and comparisons and has made me so much confused about my choice.PSU choice is fixed if i might buy.
from the other review/comparison sites ,i got this line-up of budget cards keeping price-performance ratio as base.is this correct ?
6850 > 6750>6670>6870>7750>7770>6770>6790>6570. so ,this lineup makes 7770 a not so good choice.

now i think i have these options ;
1.MSI AMD/ATI R6850-PM2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com + Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

OUT OF STOCK

2.MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com  + no psu upgrade
ALSO OUT OF STOCK

searching for 6850 at low price to accomodate psu upgrade.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> from the other review/comparison sites ,i got this line-up of budget cards keeping price-performance ratio as base.is this correct ?
> 6850 > 6750>6670>6870>7750>7770>6770>6790>6570. so ,this lineup makes 7770 a not so good choice.



Source?
AFAIK, at this point of time, it is not totally correct.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> i have contacted smc about it and they replied "Yes the inquired MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 is in stock @ Rs 7700 + tax = Rs 8100 " .and today they have changed the price from 7700 to 8100 as listed price.
> for corsair PSU should i buy from flipkart or itwares as price difference is 200 between them.
> 
> i am not going to OC it ,so it don't matter.please explain is neft safe and how to use it ? i haven't use neft before only netbanking/debit card.i am ready to buy this combo but it is over my budget.is there any gfx card that will run on current psu ?
> i have read many reviews that it is better to get 6850 than 7770 but i can't find any cards in my range.



get it from FK


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2012)

HD 6870 > HD 6850/HD 7770 > HD 6770/HD 7750 > HD 6750 > HD 6670.

HD 7770 is within 5% of HD 6850. HD 7750 is also within 5% of HD 6770. (with the latest drivers of course) And power consumption very less in HD 7770/7750.

Pick up HD 7770.



sujeet2555 said:


> 6850 > 6750>6670>6870>7750>7770>6770>6790>6570. so ,this lineup makes 7770 a not so good choice.



I dunno where you read this. You may look below for a proper order.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yqHHW.gif


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 15, 2012)

i forgot where it was written as i have noted the lineup only.anyway here are some pages for the gfx cards .
1.Video Card Superlatives - GPUReview.com
2.Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index [C] Extreme
3.Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index [A] Entry
4.Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index * Performance**
5.AMD Radeon HD 7770 & 7750 Launch Review - Page 18 - Conclusion
6.AMD Radeon HD 7770 & Radeon HD 7750 Review > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews
7.AMD Radeon HD 7750 and 7770 review
8.AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1 GB Review | techPowerUp
9.AMD Radeon HD 7770 & 7750 - Conclusion
10.AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition Video Card Review | Hardware Secrets

maybe its the price of MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 that i getting for Rs 8350 total. while the same is costing around 10k at other sites.flipkart also don't have this model or any other model at this price.
 OK ,good enough i will searched this card first locally and will order from SMC if not found. i also found out that neoteric is the distributor in patna.so will ask here first.anything will be done after 15th august ,so waiting.
is there any specific review about this MSI model ?
please answer this anyone what max gfx card will current psu support.i will install this psu and a new gfx card in my other PC and play in LAN.*


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> i forgot where it was written as i have noted the lineup only.anyway here are some pages for the gfx cards .
> 1.Video Card Superlatives - GPUReview.com
> 2.Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index [C] Extreme
> 3.Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index [A] Entry
> ...


*

look at post no. 10.*


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> look at post no. 10.



but it says "This shows that the new “GCN” architecture is really optimized for the processing of “regular” programs, as promised by AMD.
Analyzing gaming performance alone, we think that if you have around USD 150 to spend on a video card, you will be better off buying one of the “older” video cards."


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ buddy I'm talking abut the gfx card your PSu can handle with the cpu you have ( you have asked for the same on the post no 18 - last line and yu have Corsair CX430v2 PSU .. don't you ?? ).  .. Ok, here's the link :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/161594-upgrading-my-onboard-gfx.html#post1729007

and talking about performance and price  - a lot have changed since the release of HD7770 - current pricing of HD7770 makes it a great deal and suitable for your budget.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 16, 2012)

i haven't ordered Corsair CX430v2 PSU yet. i know that 6850 requires 500w or more power. but 7770 power requirement is also shown as 450w .does CX430v2 will handle it ?
                                                           its the pricing of SMC is telling me to buy 7770.otherwise wouldn't it be good to buy 6850 + 500wpsu or just buy 6670+no psu upgrade (wait till my crt goes dead and buy a lcd monitor .crt is showing it's death symptoms like dim light , noise from inside etc)
the price of 7770 and 6850 are quite the same. from flipkart :-
           | 7770    | 6850   |
sapphire| 10,017 | 10,600 |
HIS       | 10,192 | 10976  |
PC         | 9968   | N/A   |
Asus     | 11,088  | N/A |

from flipkart pricing 7770 pricing is way above my 8k budget moreover i am spending 3k on psu extra.
if i have to spend more ,then i can increase my budget and buy a performing card.if not i may have to content with 6670.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> i haven't ordered Corsair CX430v2 PSU yet. i know that 6850 requires 500w or more power. but 7770 power requirement is also shown as 450w .does CX430v2 will handle it ?
> its the pricing of SMC is telling me to buy 7770.otherwise wouldn't it be good to buy 6850 + 500wpsu or just buy 6670+no psu upgrade (wait till my crt goes dead and buy a lcd monitor .crt is showing it's death symptoms like dim light , noise from inside etc)
> the price of 7770 and 6850 are quite the same. from flipkart :-
> | 7770    | 6850   |
> ...



Wrong piece of info.

Max TDP of HD7770 is 80Watt and TDP of HD6850 is 127Watt.
So, CX430 can handle both of them easily.
CX430 can even be paired with HD7850 OC'ed editions.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 16, 2012)

i just ordered CX430v2 from flipkart and tomorrow gfx card. 
1 .question about the psu .
    *i have seen many cabinets with this psu installed in bottom arrangement .will this be fit on top arrangement in my    
      cabinet ? 
    *is the fan on psu intake or exhaust fan.
2. question about gfx card .
   * why smc selling the card at lower price than others ?
   * there is an OC version of r7770 on smc ,which to choose ?
   * any difference between msi ,sapphire model except the cooler.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2012)

PSU :
1. you can install the PSu at top postion of the cabby.
2. The PSU fan is in intake position.
GPU :
1. Can't really say for sure - but local stores ( in big cities ) usually sell products at less price compared to online shops..
2. If there's 100/200 bucks price difference get the OCed version but if the price difference is 500/1000 bucks get the non OCed one and OC it by yourself.
3. yep, Sapphire comes with 2 years warranty.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 17, 2012)

thank for the reply . what is msi warranty period ? on india msi site ,it is not clearly stated .it says that "In accordance with original manufacturer's products serial number/barcode, graphics card products manufactured from July 01 2003 onwards are by original manufacturer, where as Graphics Card products purchased before July 01 2003, are warranted for 1 year."

it is not stated by smc either.but the same model by newegg says it has 3 yrs warranty.
                 and is it correct that amd may cut prices for 7770 to make it competitive against 6850 prices.

ok now i was paying for the ordered "MSI R7770-PMD1GD5" from smc.i called them on their contact number before paying.the lady told me that it was in stock and is priced at 8300.but my order summary is 8100+250 or 8100+100 total.i asked about the same ,she gave me another number.i called there he told me it is 8300 rs then i told him again about  the order sub-total amount.then he asked where i was ordering from and he told me that it is including transport charge.
i asked about the OC double fan version ,he told me that he has only one fan model.why they don't update the same.wrong amount ,wrong info about stock availabilty.how much do i have to pay 8300/8350/8200 in total that of course in advance?SMC has make it difficult to me to buy from them.
why should i buy from them when no one is incharge at SMC (some say this some say that ) ,also that is before buying the component ? god know what will happen when i will pay them and they start to say that and this. if i would have been in delhi ,i might have buy from SMC but online it will be prefferable to buy from flipkart that provide COD.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> thank for the reply . *what is msi warranty period ?* on india msi site ,it is not clearly stated .it says that "In accordance with original manufacturer's products serial number/barcode, graphics card products manufactured from July 01 2003 onwards are by original manufacturer, where as Graphics Card products purchased before July 01 2003, are warranted for 1 year."
> 
> it is not stated by smc either.but the same model by newegg says it has 3 yrs warranty.
> and is it correct that amd may cut prices for 7770 to make it competitive against 6850 prices.



3 Years and the price of HD7770 is already lower compared to the price of HD6850 and the price difference is more than the performance difference right now - don't you think ??



> ok now i was paying for the ordered "MSI R7770-PMD1GD5" from smc.i called them on their contact number before paying.the lady told me that it was in stock and is priced at 8300.but my order summary is 8100+250 or 8100+100 total.i asked about the same ,she gave me another number.i called there he told me it is 8300 rs then i told him again about  the order sub-total amount.then he asked where i was ordering from and he told me that it is including transport charge.
> i asked about the OC double fan version ,he told me that he has only one fan model.why they don't update the same.wrong amount ,wrong info about stock availabilty.how much do i have to pay 8300/8350/8200 in total that of course in advance?SMC has make it difficult to me to buy from them.
> why should i buy from them when no one is incharge at SMC (some say this some say that ) ,also that is before buying the component ? god know what will happen when i will pay them and they start to say that and this. if i would have been in delhi ,i might have buy from SMC but online it will be prefferable to buy from flipkart that provide COD.



Though I've no personal experience with SMC I've seen forum members got their products from there and they also handles the RMA process and they are telling you differnt prices - may be they have confused the pricing fo the OCed and non OCed version - just shoot them a mail ( regarding any/all the queries you have ) and wait for 1 day - answer on the e-mail can be considered as an fficial reply so yu will get a confirmed price.

and if you want to avoid all these hassle and don't mind in paying extra - then get it from FK.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 18, 2012)

nah ,they told me that they had only this model "MSI R7770-PMD1GD5" .they read it .they are confused themselves because their prices are not fixed.
BTW now i am thinking to buy this Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com after i got my hand on new PSU (on 25 aug) .


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Really overpriced at flipkart.
As you are staying in Delhi, so to SMC store by yourself and buy HD7770 from there. You will get it <8K.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 19, 2012)

yes ,i know it is overpriced.over and over my budget .i am not staying right now in delhi .i'm in patna now.
can i hope the price of 7770 may come down ? i do searching here locally .


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

Price decrease below than 7.5/8k - I think not possible


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 19, 2012)

is there any option from nvidia side comparable to 7770 or 6850 ? i was leaning towards amd since this mobo says that it has hybrid crossfirex (crossfiring discrete card with onboard).don't know if hd7770 will be supported or not.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ You won't get any good options from nvidia at the same price range in terms of performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

for Nvidia go for GTX 560 ~10-11k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

That mean OP will have to increase his budget by ~2.5K.
@OP: Either buy GTX560 by increasing your budget or stock to those AMD cards. Don't buy 550ti at low price, because 
1. It consumes much more power than its AMD equivalent cards.
2. Performance is low.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 20, 2012)

i think to get hd7770 (7770 is priced at 10k everywhere except SMC MSI model) i have to increase my budget to +/- 10k or buy it from SMC.
my only concern is that it should be able to play future games atleast playable.

which one be the best one from flipkart options.
1.Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
2.Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
3.MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

are GTX560 are better than 7770 as seen from this review.
XFX Radeon 7770 Jet Black Edition Super Overclock Graphics Card Review vs GTX 560 - Introduction


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Choosing between HD7770 & GTX 560?
Get GTX560, which is better than HD7770 although it consumes more power.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 20, 2012)

1.although 560 consumes more power ,will corsair cx430v2 will handle it.i am running only HardDisk and a DVD writer only on    cabinet PSU.other 3 cabinet fans are running on different PSU.
2.GTX560 will be good as future-proofing option than 7770 ?
3.if i have to go with HD7770 which one is good sapphire or asus option ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Yes, CX430 will be enough for the config you have.
2. In terms of processing power, yes.
3. Sapphire is the better option IMO.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

@ OP - just don't OC anything if you are gonna get the GTX 560.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 21, 2012)

as i already said OC is not for me.i don't want to void the warranty and damage the card in any way.after searching locally ,either they don't sell or some who sell very low range old GFX card pricing around 2-3k. 
here i got these quotes;
sapphire HD7770 - rs9750 
zotac GTX560 - rs 12500 
asus GTX550 - rs 9000 (he don't had 560)
don't know these prices are exclu or inclu taxes.

i will act as soon as PSU reaches to me .why flipkart is taking 9days (16aug-25aug) to ship the PSU ? maybe it was no in stock.
MSI gtx560 has two power inputs , does it matter.does this card run hot ? (my temp right now are chassis temp - 52 c ,proc temp - 35 c).also i have read about GTX560SE .are GTX560SE and GTX560 same ?

what is SMC doing ! now they have decreased the price of MSI HD7770 back to 7700 which was increased to 8100 after i called them.is this the real price or what.primeabgb are better than them in keeping their websites updated and provide new offers daily.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

Those prices are overpriced even if they are vat inclusive.

Can't say why the long delay but sometime this happens due to courier issue.

a card with two power connectors usually consumes more power and hence more heat generation but if the coling solution of the card is good enough you don't need to worry about temps.

GTX 560 SE is a stripped down version of GTX 560 with  and offers less performance :



> GTX 560 : Core clock 810MHz, 1620MHz Shader clock, 4008MHz memory, and 336 Cuda cores
> GTX 560 SE : Core clock 776MHz, 1552MHz Shader clock, 3828MHz memory, and 288 Cuda cores


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 22, 2012)

so ,i assume that this MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5  is not SE make. this model has both single/double fan option but the picture on the site is a single fan.is that enough ?
Flipkart says it will ship the item on 23aug and it will reach me on 25aug. (booked on 16aug).
here is one more option MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card costing at rs10800 .should i go ahead and pay them through NEFT ?

one more thing ,i searched the net for the review of this make but none found.only twin frozr GTX560 make review ,i found.

i found this new quote from abacus peripheral ;
Powercolor 7770 - rs 8500
sparkle GTX 560 - rs 10,100

does these prices good ? they provide powercolor ,sparkle and palit sales & service (hand to hand). are powercolor ,sparkle or palit good brands ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

If you are buying HD7770, then I can't understand why are you not buying from SMC when they have the MSI model, rightly priced.They ship their products all over the India.
ABout getting power cooler card, I would like to say that, MSI is better than powercooler in after sales service.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 22, 2012)

is this good Sparkle NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 buy at rs10100 since flipkart is selling it at 1600 more ? or this MSI N560GTX from itwares.
look what SMC is doing ,they have increased the price ,decreased the price in just a week and when called them tell me different price.that's why i'm not able to trust them. (price- first7700 -increase to 8100 -when called say 8300-today it is again 7700 ).
i will go for HD7770 at range of 8k if found.
i will go for GTX560 at range of 10k if found.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ The price of PowerColor HD7770 is good and don't get that Sparkle GTX 560.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2012)

Price changes almost everyday/everyweek due to change in forex market.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Price changes almost everyday/everyweek due to change in forex market.



i do called them and asked the price of msi .they told me it's rs 8300.it's the price shown on their websites that changes.

ok i found this *www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...9YNG&ref=548dc7ff-143a-4e66-9e4f-b65d885b49ca but without OC one at 13,800 INR locally.will this be a good buy ? i was just going to buy it as it said it require 500 w so i just stopped to ask here first .does corsair CX430v2 will support it .

which one to go for (zotac 5yrs warranty)
1.*www.theitwares.com/zotac-geforce-g...s-hdcp-ready-support-graphic-card-p-2459.html
price at 10,589 at itwares
OR
2.*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...9YNG&ref=548dc7ff-143a-4e66-9e4f-b65d885b49ca
priced at 13,800 locally



topgear said:


> ^^  don't get that Sparkle GTX 560.



what is wrong with sparkle ,i haven't used sparkle though.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ after sales RMA issue - heard this ain't very good for Sparkle and running GTX 560 Ti is not recommended ( though you may find some people doing this ) for the config you have - you should not even consider GTX 560 if you want to play safe.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 24, 2012)

now ,i have got this mail from flipkart;
"Dear Customer,
We regret to inform you that your order (OD20816211970) for the item(s) mentioned below has been cancelled as our suppliers have confirmed it's unavailability.
Product Details	Cancelled Quantity	Price / Unit
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU	1	 INR 2875"

so ,what would be ideal if i want to play atleast 1024x768 with playable framerate that will run without doing any PSU upgrade ? 
 just upgrade to something that will run on this *www.mercury-pc.com/product-de...productid=640# .
here are the specs of it:--
OUT| +3.3      |+5V                     |+12V1               | +12V2          | -12           | +5      |
      | 20 A      |14A                     | 13A                 |  15A             |0.3A          | 2.5A   |
      |          120W                       |150W                |  180W            |3.6W     | 12.5W   |
      |          385W                                                                       |                         |           
      |                                    400W                                                                         |


does hd7770 will run on this psu .
tell me about these ;
1.powercolor - HD7770 - COST - 8500
2.powercolor - HD7750 - COST - 7616 
3.XFX          - HD6670 - COST - 6615

also want to add that these companies have their service center here (powercolor ,asus ,sparkle ,palit ,sapphire ) .don't know about zotac. MSI don't have here a single retailer and only have collection center.

please answer someone ! i can't wait soon i am gonna buy in these three.

OK ,i have ordered this from itwares .
1.MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 at RS 10,800
2.CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W at RS 2,689

it was now a headache to choose one after reading so much reviews ,forums ,searching locally ,waiting for so long .i just wanna to loose this headache so i ordered these.
first i though of buying 7750 without PSu upgrade.then i though if current psu will not handle it then i have to buy a new one.then i though if i have to upgrade a new PSU ,why should i get 7750 ,why not 7770 which is priced at 10,700.
if gtx560 costs 10,800 ,why not choose it.so i concluded gtx560. now just i hope ITwares shipped it soon and i get these soon in my hands.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 27, 2012)

thank to all for replying ,i have received them today .
1.*dl.dropbox.com/u/88687235/DSCN3465.JPG
2.*dl.dropbox.com/u/88687235/DSCN3468.JPG
3.*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/08/27/hv7.png
4.*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/08/27/enx.png

My window rating comapared;
previously-overall - 3.6                      Now-overall - 5.9
              processor - 7.0                         processor - 7.0
              RAM - 5.9                                 ram - 7.0
              Graphic - 3.6                             graphic - 7.7
              Gaming - 5.2                              gaming - 7.7
              HardDisk - 5.9                            HD - 5.9

now this thread is completed it's purpose ,i think.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Congrats  and don't concentrate too much about windows rating -- monitor temp/volt level ,  run some benchmark apps to compare the scores and play a few games.


----------

